# How to sanitize a fresh water tank



## Richie R (Sep 15, 2012)

My RV is 1 year old,,,,,I've read about it and it tells me a way that uses up to 140 gallons of water,,,,is there a better / simpler way?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2012)

are you sating your fresh water tank is 140 gallons, wow that is large. I use 1/4 cup of bleach per gallon of water. I did drive it around to get all the tank soaked or at least wet. After that I let it sit for 24 hours or a little more and then drain and flush. I have been doing this for several years and so for so good. I am sure others have there way, but that is mine. good luck


----------



## Richie R (Sep 16, 2012)

H2H1;80985 said:
			
		

> are you sating your fresh water tank is 140 gallons, wow that is large. I use 1/4 cup of bleach per gallon of water. I did drive it around to get all the tank soaked or at least wet. After that I let it sit for 24 hours or a little more and then drain and flush. I have been doing this for several years and so for so good. I am sure others have there way, but that is mine. good luck




No,,,sorry I do not have a 140 gallon tank,,,,they said to fill up my 40 gallon tank with that bleach mixture,,,,run it through all the lines,,,,drain everything   then fill it again with a mixture of baking soda ,,,,run it through the lines,,,,then drain it again (along with draining the water heater),then fill it for use.

Only asking a simple question,,,didn't expect smart answers


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know if you just didn't read Hollis comback correctly or what he was not being anyway near a smartass. you got the info right, That is just what you need to do. If you don't run the soda water though then you get bleach tasting water.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK Richie R, I was in no way being a smart ass, just trying to give you advice that I have been given. Now I did go back and re read your post, I amitt that I read it wrong, You said to use up to 140 gallons. But any way sorry for the confusion. Just go ahead and do what you was told I sure who ever told you that was trying to help you out as I was.  happy camping.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 16, 2012)

Richie - I use sodium di-chlor (pool shock), a dry chemical you can get a Walmart, Home Depot or any pool supply store.  You only need a tablespoon for a 40 gallon water tank.  I put it in the faucet end of my water hose, then fill my fresh water tank like usual.  This sanitizes both the hose and the tank.  When the tank is full, I turn on the pump and run each faucet, starting at the one furthest away from the tank.  I run the pump until the tank is as empty as it will get it.  After turning off the pump, I open the tank drain valve and take the annode out of the hot water tank to allow it to drain.

Close the drain valve, put the annode back in and fill the tank.  You're ready to go.   Sodium di-chlor doesn't leave a chlorine taste in the water like bleach does and sanitizes just as well, in my opinion.  Hope this helps some.  Post back if you have more questions.


----------



## Richie R (Sep 16, 2012)

akjimny;81020 said:
			
		

> Richie - I use sodium di-chlor (pool shock), a dry chemical you can get a Walmart, Home Depot or any pool supply store.  You only need a tablespoon for a 40 gallon water tank.  I put it in the faucet end of my water hose, then fill my fresh water tank like usual.  This sanitizes both the hose and the tank.  When the tank is full, I turn on the pump and run each faucet, starting at the one furthest away from the tank.  I run the pump until the tank is as empty as it will get it.  After turning off the pump, I open the tank drain valve and take the annode out of the hot water tank to allow it to drain.
> 
> Close the drain valve, put the annode back in and fill the tank.  You're ready to go.   Sodium di-chlor doesn't leave a chlorine taste in the water like bleach does and sanitizes just as well, in my opinion.  Hope this helps some.  Post back if you have more questions.



Thank you,,,,that is just the information I was looking for,,,SAFE AND HAPPY TRAVELING,,,Rich


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2012)

Always just wondered??  If your tap water where you fill has chlorine in it will that not sanitize the tank and lines?  Just wondering?  having said that I santize ours once a year as the owners manual advises.  Jim's sounds like an easy simple way to do it if it is safe for drinking after and I would think it would be.  Jim is still kicking  LOL


----------



## Richie R (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello again,,,,,today I will be trying your method to sanitize my fresh water tank,,,( 1st time there was any water in that tank,),,,just one more question ,,,,,,,,what is a annode,,,,,do you just mean the drain plug.

Thank you again
Rich


----------



## akjimny (Sep 26, 2012)

Most hot water heaters have a sacrificial annode - a zinc rod that will get eaten away rather than the hot water heater tank.  My hot water heater has one attached to the drain plug.  I'm not sure, but some of the new hot water heaters with stainless steel tanks may not have an annode.  You would have to pull the drain plug to find out.  If this is a new RV, you should have a owner's manual for the heater, and it should tell you.

Good luck and post back if you have more questions.


----------



## vanole (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to piggy back on Jims above post if you have a Suburban Hot Water Heater you will have an Anode.  If you have a Atwood Hot Water heater the tank is Aluminum Clad so it eliminates the need for an annode.


----------



## Richie R (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you,,,,it"s an atwood


----------

